# Shop apron what is your favorite



## tpic402 (Jan 8, 2015)

What is your favorite shop apron?  Could you tell me where you purchased it. My apron was a leather welding apron, it was awfully hot but offered very good protection.


----------



## bvd1940 (Jan 8, 2015)

tpic402 said:


> What is your favorite shop apron?  Could you tell me where you purchased it. My apron was a leather welding apron, it was awfully hot but offered very good protection.



Mine is the Enco denim  apron with bib pocket with free shipping and on sale $4 or $5. The one drawback is the length of the tie string :angry: cant be because I am a bit chubby:nervous:


----------



## mzayd3 (Jan 8, 2015)

This is what I have.  I really like it.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/bib-apron-best-damn-shop-apron-96543.aspx


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 8, 2015)

mzayd3 said:


> This is what I have.  I really like it.
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/bib-apron-best-damn-shop-apron-96543.aspx



Many of the items at Duluth trading are really well thought out and nice... and they cost.

Well worth it IMO.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 8, 2015)

here's what i got - GOOD QUALITY Cheap Price!!! Quantity 6 Shop Apron's with pockets!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-NEW-DENIM...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e64c7a342

i have no affiliation, just a satisfied customer!!!


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes! Best one I've found. Heavy duty, decent length, and great price. Bought two to try them out. After wearing one for one day I went and bought 4 more. 





Ulma Doctor said:


> here's what i got - GOOD QUALITY Cheap Price!!! Quantity 6 Shop Apron's with pockets!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-NEW-DENIM...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e64c7a342
> 
> i have no affiliation, just a satisfied customer!!!


----------



## bvd1940 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> here's what i got - GOOD QUALITY Cheap Price!!! Quantity 6 Shop Apron's with pockets!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-NEW-DENIM...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e64c7a342
> 
> i have no affiliation, just a satisfied customer!!!



Looks like the ones I get from Enco:thumbzup3:


----------



## silence dogood (Jan 8, 2015)

Castiron,  I sure hope that you get those strings on your shop apron fixed so you can tie it. I sure hate to read that your shop apron or string got caught in a machine.  :nervous:Mark


----------



## darkzero (Jan 8, 2015)

My favorite shop apron is the one that's on my lathe. 

Sorry, I couldn't resist....I got nothing to add, I don't wear one.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a couple of them from Enco, but found the ties to be poorly attached. Had to have my wife sew them on better. Other that that, they are fine. I've got to admit, though, the Duluth Trading aprons look pretty nice - for a price.


----------



## savarin (Jan 9, 2015)

I use my leather welding apron for welding and grinding only, dont wear one otherwise, its too hot here.


----------



## samthedog (Jan 9, 2015)

I use a leather carpenter's apron. It is heavy duty and resistant to abrasion and the cords are quite long. I'll be adding a larger pocket on the chest for a notebook and pen.

Paul.


----------



## cathead (Jan 9, 2015)

My raggedy blue jeans and a rummage sale t-shirt....   I do have a shop apron
but have never put it on.  Maybe I will try it and see if I like it.  I don't want 
to look too professional though because my friends bring me enough repair
jobs as it is!


----------



## chuckorlando (Jan 9, 2015)

Not an apron but what I prefer. Love the zipper pockets up top. I can wear what ever under it and be clean in seconds. Love em

http://www.dickies.com/mens-clothing/mens-coveralls/Deluxe-Coverall--Blended-48799.jsp


----------



## mce5802 (Jan 9, 2015)

FWIW I'm not sold on the enco apron. Not enough pockets and they're too high up...can't put my favorite scale in or it'll jab me in the chin. Tom Lipton had a guy that makes some real nice ones send him a couple. Can't tell you his name but they looked to be well worth the money.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 9, 2015)

This is the apron I use from Lee Valley. Heavy cotton with straps on the shoulders instead of in the back of you neck. Comfortable and fits over winter fleece or summer tee shirt. 



http://www.leevalley.com/en/Wood/page.aspx?p=70774&cat=1,71260,45989&ap=1


----------



## fastback (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a homemade blue denim.  It was made by my seamstress cousin for her brothers when they owned their own business.  The reason I like it is it has 2 side pockets, 1 micrometer flap pocket so it does not fall out when you need to bend over.  It also has 3 other small pockets for pens, rule, scribe or whatever.   I have nylon parachute rope to tie it over the shoulder.  I have a number of others, but this is by far my favorite.  I use an apron whenever I remember, that is, because it is more productive when warn.  I keep a small square, bubble level and maybe a part I'm working on in the side pockets.  I'm not trying to look professional I just don't want to be looking for stuff when I'm working on a project.

Paul


----------



## Fabrickator (Jan 9, 2015)

Ulma Doctor said:


> here's what i got - GOOD QUALITY Cheap Price!!! Quantity 6 Shop Apron's with pockets!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-NEW-DENIM...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e64c7a342
> 
> i have no affiliation, just a satisfied customer!!!



These aprons are similar to what I wore when I worked in a professional machine shop.  Nowadays, I just wear old tee shirts, shorts and flip flops and always, glasses. No point in telling me it's not safe. To prevent the occasional splatter burn when fab'n/welding, I suit up.


----------



## kvt (Jan 9, 2015)

Wife bought me a nice leather welding apron to were,   But stuff still finds a way around it.   Maybe it is just now wide enough, :noidea:  but people are right they get hot.   It might be good for you guys up north during the winter but in south Texas it is still warm.   I think I like the looks of some of the cotton ones, but has to have over the shoulder straps as neck problems get aggravated by stuff hanging around my neck.   I will have to keep some of these in mind, or get someone to make me some.   :talktogod:

KVT


----------



## caveBob (Jan 9, 2015)

mzayd3 said:


> This is what I have.  I really like it.
> 
> http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/bib-apron-best-damn-shop-apron-96543.aspx



^^^Ditto that!^^^

...and as an unexpected side-benefit, my better half loves/looks forward to their sales and marketing flyers they send out after purchase. As a result of that... _*she*_ made sure that some "Plumbers Butt Tee Shirts" were in my stocking for Christmas. They are awesome too... very comfy, just right loose in the shoulder and elbow areas:

Duluth Trading TV Commercial: Longtail T® Shirt - The Cure for Plumber's Butt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-p1I2K0M9Q

Duluth Trading Longtail T® Shirt - The Solution to Plumber's Butt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqzha6g5ZvI

Longtail T Shirts
http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/workwear/longtail-t-shirts/longer-shirts.aspx

...fwiw...


----------



## rafe (Jan 9, 2015)

Never used an apron, no that's not true I did wear them when i worked in a sand casting foundry many moons ago, the blue denim ones were fire resistant, then one week they sent white ones that weren't. I accidently lit the guy working the weight on and off the molds with my pour bucket....scared the crap out of both of us ...him a bit more I'm sure ....I'll pass on the apron....lol


----------



## 18w (Jan 9, 2015)

Ben Davis machinist apron. Has the micrometer pocket, pocket for my scale, scriber, little screwdriver, and pencil. Two lower pockets. Nice heavy material. Dark denim blue hides the dirt well. $21.00 at the local work wear store. Duluth Trading looks to have a lot of cool stuff. Thanks for sharing.

Darrell


----------



## mgalusha (Jan 9, 2015)

I have one of these from Duluth, pretty good for me. http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/product/shop-apron-improved-fire-hose-bib-apron-85021.aspx


----------



## ortho (Jan 10, 2015)

My favorite is the one my wife made me.  I gave her a few specifics (am a tall person): denim material, tie from behind, and a single breast pocket in front.  I also use it for my grilling.)
---Joe


----------



## MARVIN GARDENS (Apr 2, 2015)

I've been wearing Brownell's shop aprons since I was my department's armory officer a couple of decades ago.

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...prons/long-premium-shop-aprons-prod24782.aspx

The one I've got now has to be ten or fifteen years old.

Regards.

Bob


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Do any of yall cut the apron strings off and reattach them with velcro?  I read something once about doing that in case the apron got caught on something it would rip the apron off without taking the wearer with it.  Seems like a well fitting apron would not be much of a hazard, but Im just curious if yall take that precaution.


----------



## great white (Apr 2, 2015)

Carhartt denim overalls. Wear em when I'm work on anything. They were a touch expensive, but they've saved me from ruining countless pairs of jeans and shirts so they've paid for themselves a couple times over...


----------



## RVJimD (Apr 2, 2015)

I just started wearing one of the inexpensive Enco blue denim aprons.  I don't like anything with a neck strap so I replace that with a cheap set of elastic suspenders.  I would like a few more pen/scribes slots but once I figure out what I'm gona like it would be easy to mod.


----------



## WRMorrison (Apr 2, 2015)

At times I've worn a lab coat (given to me by various machine manufacturers such as Makino, etc), but if I buy it, I usually wear the cheapos from HF:

http://www.harborfreight.com/denim-apron-32306.html

-WRM


----------



## kvt (Apr 2, 2015)

My wife bought me a split leather welding apron.   It is a long one, and instead of the normal around the neck straps it does an x across the back and then around the waist.   I has kept not only the welding and cutting sparks off me, but the chips as well.   The only problem is that the split leather does have a tendency to hold on to some of the lathe chips  until you blow it off with compressed air.
and as normal could do with a few more pockets.
I need to get me a long denim one as it would not be a heavy and hot though.


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 2, 2015)

The wife makes mine. I am 6'3" and 250lbs. Hard to find any that are big enough and comfortable to wear.
She's made me 2 so far. A light gray and black. Custom fitted and she likes to sew. Gonna get her to make one out of Real-Tree Camo next.
I tried the HF cheapy and it was too short and didn't fit right.
She uses Duck Fabric. It's a canvas material. Uses double layer then sews a quilted liner in between.  She puts in plenty of pockets and it reaches just below my knees.
Very tough and works good for welding also.


----------



## Reeltor (Feb 13, 2016)

A lot of the aprons look nice and well made.  Maybe too good; have to agree with Morgan Redhawk about replacing the ties with something that will pull off if a machine grabs it.
Velcro may not pull off quickly enough; in the past I used some light weight snaps.  I recently bought a apron but haven't worn it yet because I can't decide how to modify the strings.


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 13, 2016)

Plain old cheap denim. When they get too crusty from wood glue, into the trash.

I've got a really nice, heavy leather/suede, but it's too good to wear!


----------



## KevinL (Sep 2, 2017)

I have been using Red Knap TD 20 for about 6 months now.  I have three of them -two for work, and one for the home shop.  Swinging pocket on top for your mic.  There is also room for a Starrett card, scribe, and a sharpie.  It also couple larger pockets that your caliper case can slide into as well as room for some allen wrenches, tape measure, ect.  They have been holding up well.


----------



## savarin (Sep 2, 2017)

leather for welding else no apron


----------



## wildo (Sep 2, 2017)

KevinL said:


> Swinging pocket on top for your mic.



I didn't know what a swinging pocket was so I looked it up. My first reaction was "why would you want that?" Can you explain the benefit of a swinging pocket?

Also- I know this is an old thread, but one thing I didn't see mentioned is that the Duluth apron has no strings to tie. Rather, there's some spring clips at the end of the crisscross back suspenders.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 3, 2017)

wildo said:


> I didn't know what a swinging pocket was so I looked it up. My first reaction was "why would you want that?" Can you explain the benefit of a swinging pocket?



With a "swinging pocket", you can bend over and the bottom of the pocket swings out away from your chest.  With an attached pocket your mic stands a very good chance of bouncing off the floor.  Have you ever had pens, scribes, peanut butter spreader (6" rule) fall out of your top pocket that is attached?  That top pocket if for your mic.


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 3, 2017)

My cousin has made "party" aprons forever. It is her livelihood and she is very successful with the business. She makes each one by hand (well using a machine) and by herself.
I was unhappy with any aprons I could find so I designed one myself and had her make it out of heavy denim (she used a stain resistant denim). A few of the things I wanted were;
1) more coverage at the neck
2) more coverage at the sides
3) ties long enough to come around to the front to be tied
4) just a few pockets
5) added length
This is the sketch I sent her that she reproduced exactly.

2 things I want to change from that design are; the pocket is too deep - my 6" rule slips and gets lost in there, and the wider neck coverage tends to puff out making a nice place for chips to get thrown. The pocket is easy to cure but I am still trying to think of a way to cure the pouching neck. (any ideas??)
Her Amazon website is https://www.amazon.com/handmade/BRENDABLESAPRONS - don't be put off by the frilly stuff - she makes dynamite men's aprons too.
But if you want a custom apron (or want to use my design) message me and I will get you in touch with her.

PS. I tried to make the picture bigger, but don't seem to be able to. The green is the HF apron I started with - the red is what I had made. I'll try to take a picture & figure how to resize the image later.


----------



## frugalguido (Sep 3, 2017)

I really like this apron;
http://www.parktool.com/product/heavy-duty-shop-apron-sa-3

It has straps that cross on your back and has a quick release. Also has the swing top pockets.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 3, 2017)

I've used aprons but always changed the strings to wider straps and criss crossed them in back to tie . No dangle to fangle . I prefer the lab coat style with snaps four pockets and one inside. Just me I guess .


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 3, 2017)

bvd1940 said:


> Mine is the Enco denim  apron with bib pocket with free shipping and on sale $4 or $5. The one drawback is the length of the tie string :angry: cant be because I am a bit chubby:nervous:



I bought a couple of those and they're still going strong.  And they do tie around me - easily.


----------



## benmychree (Sep 3, 2017)

Perhaps a bit off topic, but bib overalls is my shop uniform of choice.


----------



## kvt (Sep 4, 2017)

I like the idea of the long strings on the apron,   I have bad back and shoulder  and have a hard time reaching behind me to tie them at times.   Much less reaching behind me to snap a clip.   Thus often just forgo the apron a lot.


----------



## Groundhog (Sep 4, 2017)

kvt said:


> I like the idea of the long strings on the apron,   I have bad back and shoulder  and have a hard time reaching behind me to tie them at times.   Much less reaching behind me to snap a clip.   Thus often just forgo the apron a lot.


Before I got the custom apron from my cousin I just extended the strings by tying cord to the existing strings. Didn't look so hot, but I couldn't see it below my belly anyway!


----------



## projectnut (Sep 4, 2017)

frugalguido said:


> I really like this apron;
> http://www.parktool.com/product/heavy-duty-shop-apron-sa-3
> 
> It has straps that cross on your back and has a quick release. Also has the swing top pockets.



Another vote for the Park Bike Tools aprons.  I have about a dozen different aprons from various manufacturers.  The 2 Park Tools ones are my favorites for lathe and mill work.  The ones From Harbor Freight are the ones I go to for really messy jobs that might end up in throwing away the aprons.
https://www.harborfreight.com/denim-apron-32306.html


----------



## BruceW (Nov 23, 2020)

Got my wife to make me one out of a old scrubs.
the only part that is of note is *small pull away clips on neck and waist bands.*
 It *comes off with a tug.
No dangly bits.*
So when one day when I get  myself wrapped up in a job it will detach from me.
 I plan to go in just shorts and thongs and apron in summer.
Maybe even commando


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 23, 2020)

Tom Lipton's cool leather one was made by none other than Mitch Rosen of holster fame. I'm sure it is a work of art!


----------



## akjeff (Nov 23, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> Tom Lipton's cool leather one was made by none other than Mitch Rosen of holster fame. I'm sure it is a work of art!



Wow, no ****! His holsters are really works of art. Will have to eyeball Tom's apron next time I watch one of his videos. As for me, I got one at last years One Show in Portland, that's made of waxed cotton, and really like it. Can't remember the makers, but they were local to Portland, I believe. Really nicely made, and does help prevent oil splotches on my favorite T-shirts! Pockets are handy as well.


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 24, 2020)

Yea, but is it like Tom's?   In the case one of us win that lottery, he will be a hard guy to top when it comes to shop and toys.


----------



## akjeff (Nov 25, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> Yea, but is it like Tom's?   In the case one of us win that lottery, he will be a hard guy to top when it comes to shop and toys.


Indeed! Tom would be very hard to top. He's got quite the toy box!


----------



## ahazi (Nov 25, 2020)

I bought this one for welding work and I actually found it useful, comfortable and a very good fit for machining work. I am 6'2" and the size fits me well (42" long) it is very well made and the price was right (less than $40-)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072Q25C13





Seems to be out of stock and this one looks very similar if not identical
https://www.amazon.com/eletecpro-Length-Pockets-Leather-Welding/dp/B07P1T2CW5



Both have excellent reviews. I hope this is helpful.

Ariel


----------



## addertooth (Nov 25, 2020)

Let me just say to you Deluth Trading fanboys... you are dangerous people.  I had never visited their site before.  I went there to look at the Apron you suggested, liked it, bought it...  I looked around a bit more, and saw an endless stream of other products which equally appealed to me. Grabbed an Alpaca sweater, then realized the danger.  Logging off was the only thing that saved me from burning through a wad of cash.  This is a cautionary tale; do NOT go to that website, thar be dragons.


----------

